# Der Milliarden-Deal: Disney übernimmt Fox



## TLaw555 (14. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der Milliarden-Deal: Disney übernimmt Fox* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Der Milliarden-Deal: Disney übernimmt Fox*


----------



## Bonkic (14. Dezember 2017)

und auch hier wieder:
der deal ist noch nicht fix!


----------



## nigra (14. Dezember 2017)

Ohoh, ich halte nicht viel von Disney-Verfilmungen. Und wenn ich bedenke, dass die Rechte der Königsmörder Chroniken zuletzt in den Händen von Fox lagen, schwant mir nichts gutes.


----------



## moeykaner (14. Dezember 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> und auch hier wieder:
> der deal ist noch nicht fix!



Ich glaub wir sind die einzigen Beiden auf dieser Website, die sich in letzter Zeit über die Rechercheleistung der Redaktion aufregen. Gut das unsere Einwände auch immer schön ignoriert werden.


----------



## Wamboland (14. Dezember 2017)

moeykaner schrieb:


> Ich glaub wir sind die einzigen Beiden auf dieser Website, die sich in letzter Zeit über die Rechercheleistung der Redaktion aufregen. Gut das unsere Einwände auch immer schön ignoriert werden.



Vermutlich der Grund warum die Quelle nicht vernünftig verlinkt wird ^^


----------



## hawkytonk (14. Dezember 2017)

Irgendwie wird mir Disney langsam unheimlich. Ich habe etwas gegen Mega-Konzerne.


----------



## Orzhov (14. Dezember 2017)

Das ist doch genau das was wir brauchen. Weniger Konzerne in der Medienlandschaft.


----------



## SGDrDeath (15. Dezember 2017)

nigra schrieb:


> Ohoh, ich halte nicht viel von Disney-Verfilmungen. Und wenn ich bedenke, dass die Rechte der Königsmörder Chroniken zuletzt in den Händen von Fox lagen, schwant mir nichts gutes.


Stimmt, Pulp Fiction, Scream, From Dusk Till Dawn u.s.w. sind ganz schlechte Disneyverfilmungen.

Anders gesagt, Disney hat Labels die auch Filme veröffentlichen die  dem üblichen Disneyimage komplett konträr sind. Da sollte man also keine Angst um Fox haben.


----------



## DarkForce11 (15. Dezember 2017)

Dann können sie gleich nebenbei die Trump Propaganda von Fox News abschalten ^^


----------



## Worrel (15. Dezember 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Stimmt, Pulp Fiction, Scream, From Dusk Till Dawn u.s.w. sind ganz schlechte Disneyverfilmungen.
> 
> Anders gesagt, Disney hat Labels die auch Filme veröffentlichen die  dem üblichen Disneyimage komplett konträr sind. Da sollte man also keine Angst um Fox haben.


Sind die nur *jetzt *bei Disney oder waren die *bei der Entstehung *schon Teil von Disney?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Dezember 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Sind die nur *jetzt *bei Disney oder waren die *bei der Entstehung *schon Teil von Disney?


Die Filme sind teilweise über die Filmproduktionsgesellschaften Miramax und Dimension Films entstanden. Mimamax gehörte ab 1993 zu Disney, wurde aber 2010 geschlossen bzw. verkauft. Bei Dimension Films bin ich mir nicht sicher, ich meine aber die gehört den Weinsteins.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enisra (15. Dezember 2017)

Nicht zu vergessen, Touchstone gehört auch zu Disney, die anderen beiden Unternehmen werden ja nur genannt, weil die dann doch ne Spur spezieller waren
Aber eigentlich zeigt sich ja nur, dass man die ganzen Sachen immer wieder wiederholen muss, wie schlecht informiert doch manche sein wollen wenn man so künstl. Angst um die Filme aufbaut


----------



## SGDrDeath (15. Dezember 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Sind die nur *jetzt *bei Disney oder waren die *bei der Entstehung *schon Teil von Disney?


Bei Pulp Fiction müsste man nachforschen, der ist 1994 rausgekommen und Disney hat Miramax 1993, aufgekauft. Scream und From Dusk Till Dawn sind gesichert unter Disney entstanden.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die Filme sind teilweise über die Filmproduktionsgesellschaften Miramax und Dimension Films entstanden. Mimamax gehörte ab 1993 zu Disney, wurde aber 2010 geschlossen bzw. verkauft. Bei Dimension Films bin ich mir nicht sicher, ich meine aber die gehört den Weinsteins.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


Beides gehört bzw. gehörte Weinsteins, Dimension Films war nur ein Unterlabel von Miramax. 2005 zerstritten die sich dann endgültig mit Disney und gründeten The Weinstein Company, weil sie Miramax nicht freikaufen konnten von Disney, Dimension konnten sie aber irgendwie übernehmen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (15. Dezember 2017)

Ich überlege gerade, ob das großen Einfluss auf meinen „Netflix“-Konsum (insbesondere bei Serien) haben wird. Noch einen Streamingdienst will ich jetzt eigentliche nicht in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## moeykaner (15. Dezember 2017)

DarkForce11 schrieb:


> Dann können sie gleich nebenbei die Trump Propaganda von Fox News abschalten ^^



FOX News ist nicht Teil des Deals, sondern bleibt bei Murdoch.


----------

